
Ask HN: Best VPN / Replacement for Private Internet Access? - Multicomp
I&#x27;ve heard good things about Mullvad and currently have bought a month of service from them, but I&#x27;ve also heard good things about VyprVPN and they are running good sales for the BF &#x2F; CM weekend. Any other no-log VPN service recommendations are welcome.<p>Doing this on desktops and mobiles, primarily to prevent ISP &#x2F; WAP snooping and a bit of geo-blocking  bypasses.<p>Your thoughts?
======
implicator
I’m looking too after their sale to Israeli spooks. It has to have a
killswitch. It’s too bad. I’ve used ProtonVPN the free version has always been
fine to get a quick vpn up on my Android.

